# Process Producing Wood Parquet Teak Wood with Sophisticated Machine



## Rozi (Oct 8, 2018)

All we do is not manually but we use Sophisticated Machine to make Parquet Teak wood to be good stuff.
By doing with 10 carpenter. It is very fast to produce parquet or flooring.


----------

